# Gaggia Cubika Service



## ComradeBT (May 20, 2012)

Dear all.

After a couple of property moves I've tried to look at my Gaggia Cubika machine which has never worked since purchase but is out of warranty. The problem is described through this post:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?6231-Gaggia-Cubika-how-does-it-work-!&p=43909#post43909

From following that information and the kind responses I've had it seems the machine needs a complete service. My issue is

a) how much would this approximately cost and who would carry out a service?

b) would there be an interest in someone taking this machine off my hands and purchase it from me who has a real love for Gaggia coffee machines?

Thanks in advance.

Ben.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

To be brutally honest about it for the costs of a full service and repair including postage you would be far better off looking for a used Gaggia Classic preferably one with a known history so one from the For Sale forum here or a refurb one from Mark (Gaggiamanualservice) on here probably cost you between £80-100 depending on age and mods already done.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Mark (Gaggiamanualservice) also buys dead or dying Gaggia coffee machines. Drop *gaggiamanualservice.com* a PM and ask for a valuation for both


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

you would be looking at £60-£70 for full service, better to invest in better machine


----------

